# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  طلب

## عمر عمان

لو سمحتوا ممكن تفيدوني بمعلومات عن عائلة القرعان(اربد _الطيبة) وعن اصول العائلة وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## keana

الكلام الي بدي احكيه بالنسبه لي انا مو بشكل  عام

بكره كل القرعان  لاجل المعلمه الي درستني بالجامعه والله كرهتني حياتي وكرهتني الجامعه

اما انه بعرف كتير ناس نسايب النا من القرعان كويسين وهلا كانت عندي وضحكنا ضحك وكتير خفيفه دم هي واهلها

وكمان احكيلك اذا بدك تناسب ناس منهم لازم تعرف العيله وتسال عنها عائله البنت يعني مو كل العشيره
لانه اصابع ايديك مش متل بعض

بس انت احكيلي شو اسم الناس الي بدك تسال عنهم وانا بسال عنهم ان شاء الله

----------


## عمر عمان

> الكلام الي بدي احكيه بالنسبه لي انا مو بشكل  عام
> 
> بكره كل القرعان  لاجل المعلمه الي درستني بالجامعه والله كرهتني حياتي وكرهتني الجامعه
> 
> اما انه بعرف كتير ناس نسايب النا من القرعان كويسين وهلا كانت عندي وضحكنا ضحك وكتير خفيفه دم هي واهلها
> 
> وكمان احكيلك اذا بدك تناسب ناس منهم لازم تعرف العيله وتسال عنها عائله البنت يعني مو كل العشيره
> لانه اصابع ايديك مش متل بعض
> 
> بس انت احكيلي شو اسم الناس الي بدك تسال عنهم وانا بسال عنهم ان شاء الله


[SIZE="5"]يسلموا الك كثير بصراحة انا اخوي بدو يناسب هاي العيلة وانا حاب اعرف معلومات عنهم بس انا كيف بدي اعطيكي اسم ابو البنت بسرية

----------


## keana

ارسلي اياه على الخاص

----------


## عمر عمان

بس ارسال الرسائل الخاصة غير ممكن حاليا لاني عضو جديد ولا يمكن ذلك الا بعد 20 مشاركة ممكن ابعتلك الاسم على الايميل

----------


## keana

اوك ممكن
ولا يهمك

----------


## غسان

_[align=center]شارك شوي يا اخ عمر بعدها ارسل الرساله لكيانا .. 

عائلة القرعان من العائلات الكبيره باربد ..  وسمعتهم ماشاء الله عليها ..
 اسألوا عن اهل البنت نفسهم مش عن القرعان كعائله لانها عيله كبيره وما حد بيقدر يحكي عليهم[/align]_  :Smile:

----------


## عمر عمان

شكرا الك اخ غسان وانشاالله كيانا بتفديني شكرا مره تانيه

----------


## keana

وصلني الايميل
بس متى بتكون الخطبه
عشان اعرف كم معي وقت 

اه صحيح ابعتلي اسم البنت 
وابعتلي من اي قريه او اي مدينه ضروري

----------


## عمر عمان

تحياتي كيانا انا بعتلك الاسم على ايميلك وصلك الاسم او لا

----------


## keana

وصلني 
بس جاوب على اسئلتي الي فوق؟
اذا بتسمح

----------


## عمر عمان

> وصلني الايميل
> بس متى بتكون الخطبه
> عشان اعرف كم معي وقت 
> 
> اه صحيح ابعتلي اسم البنت 
> وابعتلي من اي قريه او اي مدينه ضروري


انشاالله راح اخبرك متى موعد الخطبة عشان تجهزي حالك ولا تهتمي  بس بصراحة انا ما بعرف اسم البنت لانه في ناس حكا لاهلي عنها وامي لسه ما شافت البنت بس حكوا انها بنت ناس وهي من قرية الطيبة وحاليا سكان اربد

----------


## keana

اه اهل الطيبه بعرفهم 
كتير قرايبيني متزوجين بالطيبه بس المصيبه 
انت بتحكيلي سكان اربد!!!!!!!!

يعني صعب شوي 
بس خلص ان شاء الله من هلا بسال صاحباتي وناس جيرانا من الطيبه 

ونسايبنا

----------


## عمر عمان

يسلموا كيانا راح اغلبك معي وانتي انشاالله
اول المعزومين اذا تم الموضوع ولكن حاب اعرف انتي باي جامعة وشو 
تخصصك وين ساكنة اذا ما فيها احراج

----------


## keana

انا خريجه اللحصن

ما بقدر افيدك الا بهذه المعلومات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

والله بنتشرف نزوركم اهل عمان 
وان شاء الله قريبا رح نصير من اهلكم

----------


## عمر عمان

> انا خريجه اللحصن
> 
> ما بقدر افيدك الا بهذه المعلومات
> 
> والله بنتشرف نزوركم اهل عمان 
> وان شاء الله قريبا رح نصير من اهلكم


اسف كتير اذا احرجتك بالاسئلة واهلا وسهلا فيكي بين اهلك بعمان 
واحنا النا الشرف الكبير يوم ما اهل اربد يزوروا عمان تقبلي اعتذاري 
مره اخرى

----------


## keana

لا اخي عادي ما في  داعي للاسف :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (42): 

ولا يهمك نحنا اخوان اي مساعده بدك اياها احكيلنا ونحنا باذن الله ما بنقصر :SnipeR (100): 

واتمنى لك اقامه حلوه بالمنتدى
بين اهلك وناسك
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## عمر عمان

يسلموا كتير بس لو سمحتي كيف راح تروديلي خبر عن الاسم الي اعطيتك ايه ازا اعرفتي اي معلومة
انا بفضل انك تبعتيلي ايها على ايميلي او على  الرسائل الخاصة وشكرا لتعاونك

----------


## عمر عمان

بعتذر منك انسه كيانا انا بدي اطلع من المنتدى هلا 
وانشالله برجع المسا بااااااااااااي

----------


## keana

مع السلامه
انت ما يهمك انا ببعتلك اياه على ايميلك باذن الله

سلام

----------


## keana

بعتلك رساله خاصه هلا
بالرد

----------


## عمر عمان

تحياتي كيانا انا بعتلك رسالة على ايميلك ممكن تفتحيها

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

:7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:

----------

